# The 7-iron Ii™ Deck – A Leader In Cut Quality



## Live Oak

Over 18,000 fpm blade tip speed is some smokin' velocity. That should really help improve the smothness of the cut. I wish my F525 had that kind of blade tip speed. cruisin 




THE 7-IRON II™ DECK – A LEADER IN CUT QUALITY  

THE 7-IRON II™ DECK – A LEADER IN CUT QUALITY 


John Deere Increases Blade Tip Speed, Adds Other Enhancements to
Industry's Toughest Deck 


Cary, N.C. (January 27, 2006) — For the past several years an increasing number of professional landscape contractors have chosen the John Deere 7-Iron™ Deck to provide the best cut quality in the business. As the industry’s most durable deck – stamped from a single sheet of 7-gauge steel – the 7-Iron's design increases material flow at faster mowing speeds, even in heavy, wet grass conditions; and there are no welds to stress or corners to allow material buildup. 

In 2006 John Deere sets an even higher standard in deck durability and cut quality with the introduction of the 7-Iron II™ Deck. Offering an increased blade tip speed, spindle pocket reinforcements and double captured anti-scalp wheels, the 7-Iron II ensures a well-manicured cut every time. 

The 7-Iron II Deck's higher blade tip speed (more than 18,000 feet per minute on all models) allows operators to mow at higher ground speeds without sacrificing cut quality. Additional enhancements include a redesigned front baffle to better manage airflow and a raised discharge chute to evenly disperse clippings. 

"The 7-Iron II Deck is truly a superior product – it is designed to outperform and outlast everything else out there," says Gilbert Pena, commercial segment strategy manager for John Deere. "Starting with the toughest deck on the market, we’ve increased the blade tip speed and added other enhancements to ensure that professional landscape contractors have the best tools available to serve their customers." 

The 7-Iron II Deck will be available on all 2006 commercial mowing models, excluding the F687 Front Z-Trak mower. All John Deere commercial mowing equipment is backed by a best-in-class, two-year bumper-to-bumper warranty. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 

For further information, the news media should call:


Bill Klutho, Manager, Public Relations
John Deere Worldwide Commercial & Consumer Equipment Division
[email protected] 
Customer Information: 919.804.2735 
Fax: 919.804.2735 

Editorial contact:
William Zweigart, Epley Associates
[email protected]
Phone: 919-877-0877
Fax: 919-877-0871


----------

